# how can i make a nesting box??



## FrostFox09

wat r d materials needed??

btw,my pigeons r in a medium-size cage..

thx..

-frost foxsnow


----------



## sundar1986

medium mean? tell me the dimensions


----------



## Ed

You can use empty milk crates for nest boxes.


----------



## blongboy

Ed said:


> You can use empty milk crates for nest boxes.


that is smart ...never thought of that .... hahahaha i like it


----------



## FrostFox09

Ed said:


> You can use empty milk crates for nest boxes.



uhm..wat can i put inside d milk crates?


----------



## birds+me=happy

Were did you get your milk crates???? Thats a GREAT idea.


----------



## Eapalekthiloom

I love egg crates. Plain two gallon square plastic buckets are also ideal. Here's what I have done. I cut a round hole eight inches in diameter in the bottom of the bucket and attach it to the wall so that it faces into the loft. The bucket passes through the wall and the open end faces out. I put the lid on the bucket and this serves as a solid wall that I can open for cleaning and when I need to examine the eggs or chicks. The buckets are large enough that I can use my standard utility nest bowls inside the bucket and when the next is not in use I tilt the bowl up to block the entry. 

This has really helped me calm my birds, as they only really ever see me when I am sitting in the front of the loft quietly. I'm never rumaging around inside the loft doing chores this way and the birds have socialized to my presence so much better than when I used conventional wisdom. 

My cafeteria feeders are located on the outside wall and open to the inside. I fill them from the outside, out of the sight of my breeding pairs. M my water is in the flypen below the loft.

In a cage, I think the milk crate will work best if only because it is constructed in such a nice, stable, cube. No dumping over and the top is used as a roost by the parent not on the nest. It also makes a stable platform when the cock covers the hen. I've always thought that it is better for the hen to be covered on a stable surface than on the wire of the cage.


----------



## Ed

birds+me=happy said:


> Were did you get your milk crates???? Thats a GREAT idea.


I went to a local mom and pop grocery store near me and asked the owners if I could take a few with me.
They were more than glad to give me all the ones they had LOL.
Not sure if all stores will let you do that but you dont know until you ask.


----------

